# hammer fs



## graudeejs (Aug 12, 2009)

It looks interesting...
http://www.dragonflybsd.org/hammer/


----------



## gnemmi (Aug 12, 2009)

Indeed .. last time I checked nobody was porting it .. do you know if somebody is working on it?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know
(but my thoughts are, this could be pretty good fs alternative to zfs, have to read more.....)


----------



## phoenix (Aug 13, 2009)

There's a project underway to port it to FUSE, and it's working on Linux systems.  Shouldn't be too hard to get it to work via FUSE on FreeBSD.

Of course, a native port would be better, but this could be a good start for testing.


----------

